# Smoked Pork Butt Side Dishes



## longer73 (May 4, 2014)

I planning a BBQ this coming weekend for some friends who just returned from deployment (9 months).  Any way the menu is 16lbs pork butt smoked on hickory and using a pre 24hr injection of FAB-P.  Done this many times and always comes out a favorite.

Appetizers / Finger foods

We are also doing Sausage Fatty stuffed with feta

ABT (stuffed and bacon wrapped  jalapeno)

We are thinking corn on the cob but after that we draw a blank.  Living in North Carolina means you can get pulled pork sandwiches any where so we were trying to go a little off reservation but not into left field.  So we have batted around the idea of serving on a corn or flour tortilla instead of the standard bun and throwing out some diced cilantro and some lime to top it off.

We are open to any and all suggestions just looking for good comfy food.

Will post Q-view when it all said and done.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2014)

I like your idea of using tortillas, but since you're smoking 2 Butts, you could give them a choice of tortillas or rolls.

Cole Slaw would be good too.

Bear


----------



## yotzee (May 8, 2014)

Beans are always a great side for BBQ


----------



## brooksy (May 8, 2014)

Do Dutch's baked beans, mac and cheese and maybe some boiled cabbage. You could do potato salad, mac salad or Lima beans.


----------



## brett74 (May 16, 2014)

pulled pork nachos

nacho chips, sliced jalapenos, pulled pork, bbq sauce.


----------



## bosox20 (May 16, 2014)

Agree. Baked beans with pork are an awesome side dish


----------

